# What drives you to paint/draw?



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

Just a question...


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

for me up till last month it was the only way I could express the things inside of me that I was suppressing... but since being here I've changed my outlook on more than how I paint it's deeper, the art I've seen from other people on here has allowed me to see the things inside myself that I'm currently painting, nice things 

and not just seeing the art it's more the attitude of the artists on here thats helped me


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

You're welcome.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

you really should remember to taste your words before you spit them out @just :biggrin:


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

You should take your own advice and stop puking your opinions on mine.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

This message is hidden because*meli*is on your*ignore list.

This will help.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

oh wow... I hope he works out his issues and unblocks me so I can sleep at night again :vs_cool:


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes I can. I don't want you to lose any beauty sleep.:biggrin:


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

ha! I thought you blocked me... anyways @just my IQ's high enough to bypass your sarcastic/snide comments and enjoy your art, so who are your influences?
(and remember.... Taste their flavor....)


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

I thought this was the, "what drives you to paint/draw?". Maybe that's just my high IQ response.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

artists don't create anything.....
when we view the kind of art that's SO powerful that we don't know how to feel about it... it's a gift to us, because it makes us explore ourselves.
well... do you think the artist who expressed it knew what they were feeling?
get me?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Meli I'm so sorry you are being subjected to this rudeness. This is not the first time @just has played the bully role. Hopefully @dickhutchings or @Bushcraftonfire or @Cricket VS will attend to the matter.

I think your question is a very good one. The reason I got into painting was because I knew I needed a hobby as therapy for my depression. I tried crocheting but after 5 blankets (one for each grand kid) I got tired of it. So I went to a painting workshop just to see if I would like to paint.....After that a new world opened up and it has been excellent therapy for me.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

It has been attended to. I apologize to the whole forum for my slights, snides and rudeness. I realize that I have been a bitter old man. I intend to keep that under control from now on. I am genuinely sorry.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Bravo Just.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Hey @just you are OK by me. You are a valuable member here.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

I think you're a fab artist just! especially love your horses


----------



## adamtyler (Mar 28, 2016)

All I can say is I've always done it. I have never formally studied painting, but my lifelong pursuit of art has led me to discover my passion: an experimental medium I have developed myself, using crushed minerals as a rough pigment. The world I am painting is unseen, yet I can feel it. And I spend my days catching glimpses of it in the way light bends around a ferris wheel at day's end or the way trees look as you bike past them on a summer day. Color, form, light , all of these are tools (often inadequate) to communicate the unsayable something that rises up in my chest to be spoken.\
And that makes me paint !


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Might as well ask me what drives me to breathe. :biggrin:


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

just said:


> It has been attended to. I apologize to the whole forum for my slights, snides and rudeness. I realize that I have been a bitter old man. I intend to keep that under control from now on. I am genuinely sorry.


There's more to you than meets the eye. That being said, go strangle a doll the next time you feel the swell of indignation coming on, that's what I do. ;-)

Have a good day, just.


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm quite selfishly motivated by the rush I feel when I make something that freakin' rocks. I'm also selfishly motivated by how good it feels to make something for someone else that they agree freakin' rocks. I'm also motivated by the knowledge that practice makes perfect, as evidenced by me taking on and whipping a medium that has kicked my own butt in the past: watercolor. And I'm additionally motivated by the knowledge that I'm 56 years old, have a crappy 401K, and will be able to use some retirement income in the future. Building a nice inventory of art will help there.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

bbbaldie said:


> I'm quite selfishly motivated by the rush I feel when I make something that freakin' rocks. I'm also selfishly motivated by how good it feels to make something for someone else that they agree freakin' rocks. I'm also motivated by the knowledge that practice makes perfect, as evidenced by me taking on and whipping a medium that has kicked my own butt in the past: watercolor. And I'm additionally motivated by the knowledge that I'm 56 years old, have a crappy 401K, and will be able to use some retirement income in the future. Building a nice inventory of art will help there.


We are kindred spirits.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

bbbaldie said:


> I'm quite selfishly motivated by the rush I feel when I make something that freakin' rocks. I'm also selfishly motivated by how good it feels to make something for someone else that they agree freakin' rocks. I'm also motivated by the knowledge that practice makes perfect, as evidenced by me taking on and whipping a medium that has kicked my own butt in the past: watercolor. And I'm additionally motivated by the knowledge that I'm 56 years old, have a crappy 401K, and will be able to use some retirement income in the future. Building a nice inventory of art will help there.


I think most of us feel this way. I know when I finished that boy scout painting, I got a lot of praise and I enjoyed it very much. I need to keep the momentum going and hopefully, like yourself, I can have a little extra retirement income.:biggrin:


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

? SORRY what's happening here none of this equates to the title.


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Sorry (again) didn't realise I wasn't reading the last post (sorry newbie)


----------

